# paper soap



## SunshineGirl (May 2, 2013)

does anyone make paper soap or petals? thats a cool idea for where i live i love for someone to share how the make and pack it


----------



## mel z (May 2, 2013)

I found these instructions very easy. Just decide shape, color, scent, then decide what to put them in, box, bag, tin, jar. Unlimited really.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/make-like-a-tree-and-leaf-2/


----------

